# افكار لديكور الاسقف (جميل)



## alaanabil (25 أكتوبر 2007)

صور لافكار ديكورات الاسقف فى مختلف المبانى
اتمنى تعجبكم و اكيد مستنية رأيكم


----------



## alaanabil (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ده صور تانى للموضوع


----------



## sulaiman (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

افكار حلوة .. شكرا جزيلا ..

بس بالنسبة للسقف في غرفة المستشفى اعتقد انه مستحيل ..فالمستشفيات لها شروط اضاءة خاصة ..
و الغرفه المبينه بالصورة هي غرفة فحص لا يجب ان تضاء باضاءة طبيعية ..


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة فكرة الاسكاى لايت وعملية جدا بس بالنسبة للمستشفى انا فعلا مع معمارية لانها شوية مستحيلة


----------



## مهندسة متمرسة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك وفعلا رائعة لمن تكون في المستشفيات تكون راحه لهم ومنظر رائع
مشكووور
تحياتي لك 
مهندسة متمرسة


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 أكتوبر 2007)

لا دى غرفة اشعة يا مهندسة متمرسة ازاى يكون فيها اضاءة شمش مباشر لا ومعدية من
ز جاج


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

و عليكم السلام

جميلة الصور لكن السقف اما انو فوتوشوب 
او حقيقي لكن شاشات بلازما او كريستال لكنها مو سكاي لايت حقيقي ومع كذا جميل
لان الشجر ما يطل من فوق السقف راكع ويتامل مثل الانسان ^_^

جزاك الله خير اختي الاء

سلام : )


----------



## alaanabil (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جميعا للرد والاهتمام
وبالنسبة لسقف الغرفة الموجوده فى المستشفى
فانا معاكم فعلا انه مينفعش لانه لها اشتراطات معينة
وبخصوص اذا كانت طبيعى او شاشه المهم ان الفكره كويسه جدا
وشكرا مرة تانيه 
وفى انتظار المزيد من تعليقاتكم


----------



## alaanabil (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ده صور تانى اتمنى تعجبكم


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 أكتوبر 2007)

كل شىء جايز
بس هية ديكور رائع ومريح جدا بصراحة


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بس لو فىبيتى انا اتمنى انها تكو اسكاى لايت حقيقى مش فوتو شوب ولا شاشة استعارية


----------



## الصبا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

افكار جميله وخصوصا الاضاءه فى عرض اللوحات
فكره رائعة
جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووررر


----------



## عادل-R (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندسين - الصور جميله جدا جدا00 -ولكن لى مدخله فما قراءة من تعليقات -
هذة الصور هى عباره عن صور بلاستيكيه ولها أضاءه فى الخلفيه 000back light


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (27 أكتوبر 2007)

> هذة الصور هى عباره عن صور بلاستيكيه ولها أضاءه فى الخلفيه back light



صحيح هذا اللي قصدته
والاكيد اني كنت غلطانة او نايمة لما قلت شاشات بلازما
يعني مين عنده فلوس زايدة يركب بلازما بالسقف :10: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا ما كنت نايمة الاصح اني كنت مجنونة و نازل على راسي طوبة
اما شاشات بلازما :1: 
الله يهديني


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بس اىنا كان نوع هذة الشاشات او اسقف زجاجية حقيقة فهى رائعة حقا وزى ماقولت لو قى بيتى او مكتبى هعملها باذن الله اسكاى لايت واعمل روف جاردن مخصوص عشان يدينى نفس الايحاءات اللى فى الصورة


----------



## alaanabil (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جميعا لاهتمام والرد
انا الصراحة الفكرة عجبانى بغض النظر طريقة التنفيذ
واسعدتونى بأرائكم


----------



## علاء الدين اغا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اضافه جميلة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

صور رائعة شكرا


----------



## alaanabil (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للمرور والتعليق
واتمنى انها تكون اعجبتكم وافادتكم


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (3 نوفمبر 2007)

كن مبدعا حتي لا تضيع وسط الزحام​


----------



## alaanabil (3 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا لم افهم تعليقك اخى على الموضوع
وهل الفكره اعجبتك ام لا
اتمنى توضيح اكثر وشكرا على مرورك
وما تقوله صحيح اكيد


----------



## sasy0o0o (4 نوفمبر 2007)

??????????????


----------



## أروى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

الفكرة فعلا جميله
وكمان مريحة نفسيا


----------



## محمد محمود خالد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا هندسة يسلمو


----------



## alaanabil (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للمرور والتعليق
جميعا


----------



## كريم العاني (4 نوفمبر 2007)

و الله جميلة وتستحق كل احترام وتقدير


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 نوفمبر 2007)

ايوة فعلا اروى معاكى حق تخيلى الواحد كدة قاعد بالليل على شازلونج ومسترخى وباصص للسقف منظر مريح:34: جدا فعلا


----------



## أبوالوليد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> صحيح هذا اللي قصدته
> والاكيد اني كنت غلطانة او نايمة لما قلت شاشات بلازما
> يعني مين عنده فلوس زايدة يركب بلازما بالسقف :10:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



:7: 

الله يهدينا جميعا..بس صور حلوة فعلا
شكرا على الموضوع الحلو
ودمتم..


----------



## مهم (5 نوفمبر 2007)

صور جميلة ويعطيك الف عافية .


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا 
حقا فكرة جميلة 
خاصة في غرفة الاشعة ممكن تخفف على المريض عند رؤية هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## alaanabil (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جميعا للمرور
والتعليق وانا فعلا مبسوطه ان الموضوع عجبكم


----------



## سهام الخطاب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

افكار جميله .. شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## سهام الخطاب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

افكار جميله .. شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## m_03_taz (6 نوفمبر 2007)

gazaaak allah 3ana kol 5eer ... wafakny allah we eyak ela tareek elgana


----------



## دينا حامد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، و اتمنى منك تكرارا مثل تلك المواضيع


----------



## alaanabil (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الحمد لله ان نال الموضوع اعجابكم
واكيد ان وجدت ما يستحق ان يعرض
من هذه المواضيع وقد يفيدكم سأعرضه فورا
شكرا جميعا للتعليق والمرور


----------



## ريم الغلا (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ديكورات حلوه 
واحلي شي فيها اني بشوف جزء من الطبيعه وانا في بيتي


----------



## alaanabil (11 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا شىء جميل رؤية جزء من الطبيعه
من داخل البيت او ايا كان المشروع
شكرا اخت ريم على المرور والتعليق


----------



## مهم (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اختى ويعطيكى العافية


----------



## lazory17 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ........ صور رائعة وأفكار خلابة ...هل من أفكار للديكور الداخلي (الأثاث والفرش)
ومشكووووووووووورين
_"لا تنس ذكر الله"_:32:


----------



## lazory17 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا alaanabil كلك ذووووووووووق


----------



## alaanabil (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جميعا للمرور والتعليق
واكيد اذا وجدت اى افكار للديكور الداخلى
سأنشرها فورا المهم الاستفاده للجميع


----------



## قناص حرب (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مررررررررررررره جنان الصور 


بس مين يسوي مثلها في مدينه الرياض ....


----------



## mo-ma (14 نوفمبر 2007)

فكره رائعة
جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## سنتياغو (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جميع الصور جميلة 

لكن

مبتذلة وفيها تكرار في ناحية العمل


----------



## alaanabil (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخ (mo-ma) على الرد والتعليق
الاخ سنتياغو شكرا للرد
لكن
لم افهم معنى مبتذلة


----------



## M777 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## ffares213 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

Very Good

Nice


----------



## alaanabil (17 نوفمبر 2007)

you welcome
and thanx for ur replay


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكـــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## eng_roro4a (13 ديسمبر 2007)

merci gedan 3la el sawer


----------



## alaanabil (13 ديسمبر 2007)

العفو 
المهم تكون مفيده للجميع


----------



## arch_arch (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته............

اولا الديكورات شكلها جميل من الوهلة الاولي لكن الانسان يشعر بالضيق عندما يعرف ان هذة 

الديكورات كاذبه ....فالانسان داما يرتاح للديكورات الطبيعية الحقيقية حتي ولوكانت بسيطة ..........

دي وجهة نظري ........فهل احد يوافقني الراي......؟


----------



## معماري شاطر (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الفكره دي ممتازه 
وانا شفتها بمستشفى بالسعوديه
في الكفتيريا وكان عليها صور فواكه وخضروات
بس فكرة السماء احلا اكيد


----------



## alaanabil (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اكيد اذا كانت هذه الديكورات طبيعية
او حقيقية ستكون افضل واحلى ولكن فى مبانى لا تسمح بعملها
حقيقية وبالتالى نلجأ للصناعى للحصول على نفس الشكل
ولكن اكيد الاحساس مختلف عن اذا كانت حقيقية
شكرا لمرورك arch-arch ووجهة نظر سليمه.
شكرا للتعليق (معمارى شاطر) واكيد لو اتنفذت هتبقى حلوه جدا


----------



## سنتياغو (16 ديسمبر 2007)

هذه التصاميم مصطنعة 
يعني كلها من خيال وماتصلح في كثير من الاحيان


ومشكور على تقديم


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك:28:


----------



## حسام بركي (5 فبراير 2008)

أعتقد أنها كانت لتجربة مستشفى غير تقليدي


----------



## مهم (5 فبراير 2008)

مناظير جميله ومريحة وشكر ا


----------



## alaanabil (6 فبراير 2008)

الاخ اركان عبد الخالق شكرا لمرورك والمشاركة
اعتقد ان رأيك صحيح اخ حسام بركي شكرا لتعليقك
الاخ مهم شكرا لمرورك والتعليق


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شيء جميل وبسيط يعطيكم العافيه والي الامام


----------

